
Tao of Programming (1986) - tux
http://readtext.org/computers/tao-programming/
======
greenyoda
Some interesting discussion from a previous posting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8035332)

